# Nissan Fast



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all

with the project moving a little now 

i need to start ordering parts from Nissan, Engine bay clip's etc

can anyone point me to a working copy of Nissan Fast 

Thanks

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

Is it not available anymore ?

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I have FAST


----------



## roflmywaffle (Sep 11, 2014)

I would appreciate if you could share FAST with me, as well. Going over my engine bay and refreshing anything worn out, and it would be awesome to be able to source all the little consumables I'll need.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

If you PM me your address, I'll send you a copy in the post.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> If you PM me your address, I'll send you a copy in the post.


AHEM

Me!


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

R32 Combat said:


> If you PM me your address, I'll send you a copy in the post.


Thanks mate will do 

Nigel :thumsup:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

R32 Combat said:


> If you PM me your address, I'll send you a copy in the post.


Could I have a copy as well please happy to cover any postage costs etc!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Have all you people got the installation instructions or do you need those as well?


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Any chance you can send one to me? (I'll paypal you some cash to cover costs?)


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I am uploading it to my dropbox account.

You can download it from there. 
It's two thousand four hundred and six million eight hundred and five thousand five hundred and four bytes in size thought so it might take a short while.


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Hahahaha should get it by next week then with my Internet connection speed! 

Cheers man appreciate it!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

If you PayPal me £3 I can post you a copy if you are interested.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

dumb question what does fast actually cover ???


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah man that would be better. Pm me your email and ill send it over and stick my address in the notes


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

nismoman said:


> dumb question what does fast actually cover ???


I think the copy I have covers all JDM Nissans upto 2001.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tailoredtattoo said:


> Yeah man that would be better. Pm me your email and ill send it over and stick my address in the notes


OK.


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Here you go.
GTRPWR Forums - Downloads - Nissan Fast 2001
You'll need the "Nissan Fast Setup",and "Nissan Fast Installation Guide" to show you how to get it to work.
I have Volumes A1,A2,A3,B1 and B2.
Seems to cover everything for the BNR32.
"what does fast actually cover"?
Every Factory Part Number for a given Chassis Number.


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

Which volume is for what, Does anyone know?

I could do with BCNR33


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

R32 Combat said:


> If you PayPal me £3 I can post you a copy if you are interested.


Hi,
If you let me know your paypal details I would like a copy sent to me as well thanks,
John.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Installation instructions are (for me with Win7 32bit)

1) Create C:\NISSAN Directory

2) Copy the CD and FASTPRG folders into it.

3) Run Setup32 found here C:\NISSAN\FASTPRG\WIN2000\SETUP

4) Run Nfset in C:\NISSAN. This is where you tell the software where the CD files can be found. Add the file path to the various locations.








5) Run NFMenu and you should be working.

6) Select FAST SYSTEM and the parts program should run.

7) Add your chassis number and hit OK and you're off.


----------



## Miltec (Apr 7, 2014)

I would be happy to pay for a copy covering the bnr32 model if possible


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Miltec said:


> I would be happy to pay for a copy covering the bnr32 model if possible


Mee too for a BNR34 PLS !


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

As above - happy to pay for a copy covering the BNR34!


----------



## M1K3Y_P (Aug 22, 2013)

Does it only run on 32 bit systems or will it work with others? 

If so then I'll take a copy too if you could please PM me the PayPal details 

Mike


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It runs on 64 bit apparently (Google it)
It covers BNR34. It might not cover 2002 but it covers 1999 and 2000.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

It can also be downloaded here:

Index of /dokument


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Bolle said:


> It can also be downloaded here:
> 
> Index of /dokument


Good find.. 

So, if you cannot download it from the above link, I am happy to send you a copy for £3


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

Combat .........ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Satansbodyguard said:


> Combat .........ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
> 
> Nigel :thumbsup:


Ah, your gay porn arrived I see.:chuckle:


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> It runs on 64 bit apparently (Google it)
> It covers BNR34. It might not cover 2002 but it covers 1999 and 2000.



Which year is your copy? I ask as the link from Bolle I can't get to work with 64 bit. From google it appears that the 2010 copy onwards is compatible with 64bit.


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

i have it on win 8.1 64 bit
Cant remember were i did get it


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

Found it
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxDXWrNW4kySeW1qZVZCUFVlT3c&usp=sharing


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

gijsje said:


> Found it
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxDXWrNW4kySeW1qZVZCUFVlT3c&usp=sharing


Accoding to the instructions on the above link, you cannot run FAST on windows 7.

I am without issue.


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

I have it running on my win8.1 on computer


----------



## M1K3Y_P (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi guys, 

I'm really struggling here to download this, please if someone has the time could they tell me exactly which link to use or be able to send me a copy that will work on my windows 7 64 bit please?

I'm ok with computers but when it comes to file downloads and running setups my mind just boggles 

I would really appreciate any help as I could really use a few of the part numbers from it asap.

Thanks in advance 

Mike


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

M1K3Y_P said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm really struggling here to download this, please if someone has the time could they tell me exactly which link to use or be able to send me a copy that will work on my windows 7 64 bit please?
> 
> ...


I can send you a copy on DVD, which I run on Win7 32 bit.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

R32 Combat said:


> Installation instructions are (for me with Win7 32bit)
> 
> 1) Create C:\NISSAN Directory
> 
> ...



Thanks a 1,000,000 Combat


Just got Fast working on my iMac 

its running in windows 7 through Parallels
just got to have mess about and find out how to use it now 

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*hi*

So are you guys in uk just ordering parts through Middlehurst these days ??? I used to get oe bits through japparts but they aren't interested In importing anymore which is a shame as they were cheap!!!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Amayama Trading


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Big thanks to Nigel!:thumbsup:
He saved my brain from exploding and got me setup with fast tonight!
Cheers very much buddy!

bob


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Can you run fast on an iPad?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't think so.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

WillRobDon said:


> Can you run fast on an iPad?


run it through parallels

then you could use the remote desk top of parallels 

parallels.com


Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Anyone for a copy of ER, EL1 and EL2?
I've lost my copy.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

R32 Combat said:


> Anyone for a copy of ER, EL1 and EL2?
> I've lost my copy.


what's 

ER, EL1 and EL2 ??

Part of FAST ?

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

ER is European Right hand drive 
EL and EL2 are European left hand drive


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

R32 Combat said:


> ER is European Right hand drive
> EL and EL2 are European left hand drive


like an add-on for FAST not with the normal version ?


Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It's just another directory on the software, like a1, a2, b1 etc.
I did have a copy but I can't find it.


----------



## Silverhks (Feb 15, 2017)

Has anyone gotten this to work on Win10?

Edit: Oops I meant to post in the other thread


----------



## TrackNism (May 27, 2017)

looks good, unpacking now


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

I had before my computer crash the fast system in English all in english and now i cant get it back so and dont know what i did before, Main index and buttons are in english but when you choose a part and get the part number you cant see the description of the part in japanese or coded text. Have any done this so hole program JP disc, not the eu or us discs..


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Go to Control Panel > Fonts > Font Settings > Untick Hide Fonts based on language settings > OK

Go to C:\NISSAN and run nfset.exe
Go to ALL > FONT > Select MS Gothic > OK

Instruction here GTR-Registry.com - Installing and Using Nissan FAST


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi,
do some one have a copy of the nissan fast ho accept the Skyline vin to find
the correct parts?
will also pay for it

Thanks


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yvo said:


> Hi,
> do some one have a copy of the nissan fast ho accept the Skyline vin to find
> the correct parts?
> will also pay for it
> ...



i have working copy for windows 64b


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

can i have a copy of it?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

GTR-Registry.com - Installing and Using Nissan FAST


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info, got it working now

Thanks


----------

